# More cheese for me !!!



## roller (Oct 9, 2012)

Cold Smoked up a couple more kinda of cheese. Sam`s Club really has a great verity on hand. This gives me 11 different kinds..













food4 027.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 9, 2012


















food4 030.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 9, 2012


















food4 032.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 9, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang you are going to be in a cheese coma pretty soon.


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha Ha Gary it saves on TP....I still have not tried any of the first I smoked 2 weeks ago...


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great! You are a cheese smokin fool! Gotta try the Gruyere


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice :drool
It's time for me to smoke some more cheese.


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone..I am hooked !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

You hooked is right.

You a cheese smoking machine.

Looks great


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 9, 2012)

Roller, you are a cheese madman!!! I've never even heard of those!


----------



## ziggy (Oct 9, 2012)

How long you smoke these cheese and what temperature?

Thank you


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang it you folks make it look so easy to smoke cheese. One of theses days Alice.............


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Dang it you folks make it look so easy to smoke cheese. One of theses days Alice.............


It is easy and so good...another thing that is awesome is smoked nuts...


ziggy said:


> How long you smoke these cheese and what temperature?
> 
> Thank you


I wait till the outside temp is at atleast 70* and cold smoke it for 2.5hrs with my AMAZNP smoker..just do not let the smoker temp get over 90*..Scarbelly gave me my first instructions and they were right on...Vacuum seal and wait for at least 2 weeks before eating...I am waiting at least a month or longer..


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2012)

Again?

Nice Job


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Again?
> 
> Nice Job


Well yes !!!


----------

